# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Trip to SXM

## Cheri

Just wanting to get some SXM recommendations from any SXM fans here on the forum.  A couple of months ago, a friend's twin brother passed away suddenly.  She is heartbroken over his death and has had a very difficult time dealing with it.  She found out recently he left her an inheritance.  She has decided she really needs to get away and is wanting to take a trip and she asked me to go with her.  She is treating but she has asked me for suggestions and wants me to help her look into destinations.  I have been told "NO St. Barth until we can get back there together" by my hubby so I was considering St. Martin.  My friend wants to do an all-inclusive because she just wants to veg and she doesn't want to deal with money ...she is an accountant.  

We are considering The Bahamas, Cancun, and SXM.  I've only stayed in SXM twice, during transit to/from St. Barth.  Stayed at Maho once and some other hotel on the French side which I have forgotten the name of, it was so long ago.  I have a few questions from any SXM experts there are out there.

What are the best and safest beaches and areas to stay in?  I assume it's the French side?
Does anyone know of any great all-inclusive resorts?  
Can you direct me to any websites such as this one (with great info?).
Am I crazy to be considering this at all ...is SXM too dangerous?

----------


## MIke R

I dont think you are crazy at all..hey why not???...not so sure I would do SXM though if the choices were as wide open as you say....if I had to do an all inclusive I would look at one of the Sandals in St Lucia or this Club Med in San Salvador

http://www.clubmed.us/cm/resort-colu...11H-ac-vh.html

----------


## amyb

Cheri-we visited the Radisson on the French side. They did a great job redoing the Meridien property on Anse Marcel. A calm anse, crescent beach, and good food on premises. Our single friend has just returned and she loved it and felt safe.

----------


## Cheri

Mike, your Bahamas link looks fabulous ...I'll check it out further!  The Sandals in St. Lucia ...not sure about that since I thought Sandals was mostly for honeymooners and "couples".

Amy, thanks so much for the info, I'll check out those properties.

----------


## MIke R

> Mike, your Bahamas link looks fabulous ...I'll check it out further!  The Sandals in St. Lucia ...not sure about that since I thought Sandals was mostly for honeymooners and "couples".



yeah so you guys can look like a hot lesbian couple and make everyone talk....LOL

but yes I would agree with that....

the Bahamas one would be a snap to get to

----------


## Cheri

> yeah so you guys can look like a hot lesbian couple and make everyone talk....LOL




Yes, I don't think I want to deal with that! lol Larry and I honeymooned at a Sandals in Jamaica in 1993.  It was nice ....for couples ...

----------


## amyb

Cheri-Meridien became the Radisson-so just one property idea for you to research at this time.

----------


## MIke R

Cheri.....when we moved out to Colorado, one of our closest friends happened to be also moving to Utah to work in the Olympic Bobsled Training facility....so we shared a rental truck with her to bring some stuff out for both of us and Wendi and her drove out together from the Cape...this chick is a lesbian and the stories they told, from the various hotel and restaurant stops going across country, when they got to our place in Colorado, were priceless and hysterical..two chicks in a truck rumbling across the country on RT 70

----------


## amyb

I see a sequel to Thelma and Louise.

----------


## MIke R

hopefully with a different ending....LOL

----------


## amyb

Oh my heavens, yes!

----------


## Cheri

Sounds hysterical, Mike.  I hope to be able to tell some stories after this trip ...but not of the same variety. lol

----------


## andynap

I don't know why you want an all inclusive when SXM has as good food as SBH. Try L'Esplanade in Grand Case and eat your way thru Grand Case. It's close to Orient Beach too- a lot of fun with 5 beach bars and not everyone is naked either.

http://lesplanade.com/

----------


## Cheri

> I don't know why you want an all inclusive




Reread my post ....a friend is taking me and it's her choice. She does want a top shelf place. I figure I'll not be picky and suffer through it some how.  :Big Grin:  Thanks for the recommendation though, Andy.

----------


## andynap

Excuse me mon Cheri- LOL. But if she hasn't been before you should discuss the excellence of food on SXM- especially Grand Case. If she wants top shelf then La Samanna is it.

----------


## LindaP

Cheri....there's always ARuba, and the Divi !( I did a girls trip there 2 summers ago, lots of fun). Have fun wherever you end up!

----------


## geoff

We went to a wedding at this resort a couple of years ago and enjoyed it. Food was good for an all inclusive and it was adults only so you didn't have to hear any kids. It rates out pretty high on some of the travel websites.

http://www.excellence-resorts.com/ca...riviera-cancun

----------

